# looking for some good websites~help!~



## DOCMEDIC (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys/gals..

          I'm looking for some good web sites for paramedic training info, ie..  senarios/tests/Q&A .. 

     good sources for ACLS training.. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Artique (May 5, 2007)

Im waiting around for this response. been needing same thing


----------



## medicdan (May 5, 2007)

I only know of BLS sites, but I have a few. My EMT-B textbook has an excellent website with cool links.
The core website is:
http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10
You can find a BLS scenario here:
http://www.bradybooks.com/simulations/index.html
A (gruesome) gallery of trauma pictures:
http://www.prenhall.com/trauma

US Dept of Labor talking about EMS:
http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos101.htm
More:
http://www.merginet.com/


----------



## Canoeman (May 5, 2007)

*exams*

I found this just surfing:
http://www.geocities.com/nyerrn/ems/medic.htm?200511


----------



## VentMedic (May 5, 2007)

http://www.rcpals.com
Definitely check out the videos.

*good ekg practice/info*
http://library.med.utah.edu/kw/ecg/ http://library.med.utah.edu/kw/ecg/tests/index.html 

http://www.mdchoice.com/ekg/ekg.asp        good case studies

http://www.mdchoice.com/index.asp       case studies photos 

*Respiratory*
http://www.getbodysmart.com/ap/resp/resp.htm

http://oac.med.jhmi.edu/res_phys/

*EXCELLENT INTERACTIVE QUIZES for EMT to Paramedic plus the sciences.*
http://www.medtrng.net/quiz1.htm

http://www.medtrng.net/quiz2.htm

http://www.medtrng.net/quiz3.htm

http://www.medtrng.net/quiz4.htm


----------



## davis513 (May 6, 2007)

Here's a site that I stumbled across sometime back that I've gleaned some good information from:

http://medicine.ucsd.edu/clinicalmed/introduction.htm


----------



## DOCMEDIC (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## SwissEMT (May 6, 2007)

Vent, some of the ones you listed are EXCELLENT! Thanks for the help


----------



## VentMedic (May 6, 2007)

http://www.paramagician.com/

http://www.monroecc.edu/depts/pstc/backup/paraextr.htm

*Overview of Blood Oxgenation*
http://www.lakesidepress.com/pulmonary/ABG/PO2.htm

*Interactive Flash Cards*
http://www.studystack.com/category-2

http://www.studystack.com/studytable-28449

*Heart and Lung sounds*
http://www.wilkes.med.ucla.edu/inex.htm

http://www.rale.ca/Recordings.htm


----------



## Artique (May 7, 2007)

Alot of good sites, would spend weeks just to absorb them all


----------



## bstone (May 7, 2007)

Excellent finds, everyone.


----------



## DOCMEDIC (May 10, 2007)

Awesome links Vent thank you!


----------



## emt3225 (May 10, 2007)

Canoeman said:


> I found this just surfing:
> http://www.geocities.com/nyerrn/ems/medic.htm?200511



Great website...thanks


----------

